# 2009 Foals



## alphahorses (Jun 20, 2009)

Just wanted to share a few photos of our 2009 Foals. We had only 2 shetland foals this year - 2 fillies.

The black filly is by *Buckeye WCF Paposo Mirror Image * (who is producing some outstanding foals) and is a maternal sister to Alpha Farms Magical Illusion owned by Comfert Shetlands. We will be retaining her. She starts her show career next weekend.
















The tovero filly is by our herd sire, *Buckeye WCF Classical Magic*, and is a full sister to several Congress champions and reserve champions. If I can find room in the trailer, she will go to a show or two this year as well.











Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Leeana (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful Ronaele



:yeah


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice foals, congrats on your pretty girls


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 21, 2009)

Very, very nice!!!!!


----------



## Karen S (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on two beautiful girls!

Karen


----------



## hairicane (Jun 23, 2009)

They are just beautiiful! Love them both


----------

